# For BL2033



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's the female, photos are BAD so sorry! What do you think of her?





















The lighting is dim and yellowish, it doesn't show the pretty blue green of her fins at all. She also was a little stressed so the color isn't very deep.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, she is a lot prettier than I imagined! I love the caudal and her cute little face. Just an adorable little female. Her caudal fin really has a nice green shimmer to it. She is one unique marble. I have never seen anything like her.

Thank you GreenTea! I love her already!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i know ain't part of this but she is a cutie :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

It's not only for me to comment on. It is okay. We don't mind in fact we would have liked for others to comment if they would have liked to anyway.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh okay  i just love marbles :-D


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

was she from petco? looks familiar


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i think green tea got her from a spawn


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

betta lover1507 said:


> i think green tea got her from a spawn


Well no, GT got her from a great pet store that had her and she is is going to be an addition to a sorority I'm going to start.



Tisia said:


> was she from petco? looks familiar


Well she was definitely bought from a pet store because GT went and got her for me with the order I placed to rehome her fish because of one of the other losses she had (yellow butterfly female). You might have seen her before since she also lives in Washington state as you know lol.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah, we go to the same Petco which is why I figured it was the same girl  lol


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

o my goodness your starting a sorority?  i want to, but i had to give it up


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tisia said:


> yeah, we go to the same Petco which is why I figured it was the same girl  lol


Yes. She is one beautiful fish. I don't think I have ever seen a female with color like.that on them. Even though she is a marble, I would have neverexpected that.



betta lover1507 said:


> o my goodness your starting a sorority?  i want to, but i had to give it up


And yes I'm starting a sorority. I can't even remember the last time I had a sorority. I.think I'm going to have about 7-9 females in the sorority incuding the females I am going to get from GT. I am really looking forward to this. And will be postingpictures when they arrive and I already have a few pictures to post.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

keep us updated :-D can't wait to see it >-<


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I definitely will!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

just wondering, what kind of females your looking for to put in the sorority? are you going to put korra in there?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

betta lover1507 said:


> just wondering, what kind of females your looking for to put in the sorority? are you going to put korra in there?


Well I have a bunch of HM females and I think that one female showed in the picture is a PK female or VT. Can't tell from the pictures. Oh and a HMPK female.

And yes I definitely am going to put Korra in there. As soon as she heals up again. I have decided that she isnt a breeder and just a pet. I'm okay with that though now.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

if i had a sorority i would get a HMPK, and a DBT females  but great idea, you have more females? :|


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

betta lover1507 said:


> if i had a sorority i would get a HMPK, and a DBT females  but great idea, you have more females? :|


Not yet. I should be getting a ton of fish by next week around thursday and friday. Also 20 mystery snails. I dont know what I will do with ALL of those yet, but a few in each tank would still leave me a few more. Also I wanted to get a DT female, but couldn't find any that would fit into the budget.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey BL, should have them shipped Monday or Tuesday  Going to use small containers instead of bags, because no one sells them here.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

post when you get them BL  and why did you buy so many mystery snails?? lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

betta lover1507 said:


> post when you get them BL  and why did you buy so many mystery snails?? lol


I definitely will post tons of pictures. I bought so many Mystery snails because they were pretty cheap and I only found them in clusters like this on AB. 20 for $18 total is a pretty good deal and that is EXACTLY the amount I was left with for right now. Also I have always wanted them and they were so pricey in my LPS. I'm thinking they will really do a good job with cleaning and less siphoning for me. Also I might even have a chance of them laying eggs on the glass. Who knows Might have a Mystery snail tank just for them and some live plants to grow out as well. It is going to be exciting!



GreenTea said:


> Hey BL, should have them shipped Monday or Tuesday  Going to use small containers instead of bags, because no one sells them here.


No problem. Thank you GT! I cant wait. It will be like christmas all over again LOL!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Should I post pictures here or make another thread?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

when you get the fish and all  and right now where having our semi-picasso clownfish getting ready to spawn o-o i hope for some platinum's :-D but i don't think there all gonna live because we have two wrasse's that will eat the fry :-( poor fishies


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

betta lover1507 said:


> when you get the fish and all  and right now where having our semi-picasso clownfish getting ready to spawn o-o i hope for some platinum's :-D but i don't think there all gonna live because we have two wrasse's that will eat the fry :-( poor fishies


Is there a way you guys can separate them?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

idk i really don't know how to care for saltwater :| my dad is thinking


----------

